# FT400smic Turbo Kit installed on my 3.2 DSG :-)



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Oh my god.. this is a totally different car than I remember!!
What happened to my sweet, innocent 3.2 TT that I left up in Vancouver a couple of weeks ago??

Finally after agonizing over the pictures sent all over the world for the last 10 days or so (for those who missed it, check Day 5, Days 2/3/4, and Day 1 of the install), I met the HPA crew down in LA this morning - as some yellow monster was being pulled out of their trailer.

And as the modified exhaust screamed its new tune and the induction-forced engine whistled its new song, I wondered "is this really MY car"?! =)

Well yes it is, and bringing it to you live from LA where I'm spending the weekend - the final product HPA has been working on with such devotion and passion over the last few days, my Yellow TT 3.2 DSG with the HPA FT400smic turbo kit (and others)!!!

Just came out of the trailer:










New SHS coilover suspension with about 15mm drop - looks just perfect to me:










15mm spacers in front, 25mm in back:










Front coilover:










Rear suspension (also got slotted discs & race pads all around):










Rear coil - doesn't collapse ;-)










Beefed-up 22mm Neuspeed rear sway-bar, and modified exhaust valve:










More details on the modified exhaust flap, which controls the muffler-bypass to the left tip:










Engine bay with the 400-hp Full Throttle turbo kit:










More details on the turbo kit - great finish with custom design for my TT:










Customized yellow Audi rings, powder-coated intake manifold & valve cover:










Relocated stock cooler on right side to fit turbo intercooler on left side, hence new openings:










Car finally makes it on the Dyno:










Strapping down the front:










Strapping down the rear:










Marcel Horn, President of HPA, ready to take a ride during the dyno run:










And finally, here's a movie of the dyno run being performed in 4th gear - you can see the DSG being shifted by the tech into 4th at the beginning, then as the wheels start moving faster.. crank up your sound system  
I also like how the left exhaust tip starts "spitting" as the valve opens up to bypass the muffler :lol: 
Results of the dyno coming up soon.

Stay tuned for tomorrow's event pictures, but most importantly Monday's track event with lots of pics & maybe some more movies!!

In the meantime, I'll try to shoot some short clips of the intoxicating turbo sound, new exhaust tone, and also of Launch Control - yes they finally managed put it in on a US-spec DSG, but after a LOT of trouble and sleepless nights.. more on this later ;-)

Enjoy!!
-Marc 8)


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

All I can say is WOW 

Do you know if trhere will be any long term issues with the DSG and all that xtra power ?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Marc - that is so nicely done. From the care taken on the exhaust bypass pipe you can see this is a quality conversion. Are you going to be upgrading the brakes. A nice Porsche setup peeking from behind the alloys would finish it off nicely.

James.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nice set of mods!!  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Unfortunately the vid link doesn't work. 

p.s. What are the other 5 things for in the wheels? The things between the bolts.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Movie is not working.  :?

wfg, Hans..


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

WOW!

I think I could be persuaded to part with my beloved TT 225, which I was going to keep for a long time!! This is my kind of spec. 

Enjoy

Joe


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

jam225 said:


> Do you know if trhere will be any long term issues with the DSG and all that xtra power ?


If you follow the install links (Day 1 for example) you can read about why I decided to have HPA perform the turbo install. They've tested their kits with VW/Audi factory cars at VAG's official request to stress the DSG, and the results were amazing 



coupe-sport said:


> Marc - that is so nicely done. From the care taken on the exhaust bypass pipe you can see this is a quality conversion. Are you going to be upgrading the brakes. A nice Porsche setup peeking from behind the alloys would finish it off nicely.
> 
> James.


Thanks James. I'm holding off on big brakes for now as I'd like to keep using my stock 17" with winter tyres on them.. but who knows, one day I may just do it anyway - and the 6-piston Porsche setup from the Cayenne is just what I'm also thinking about :wink:

Scotty: the 5 "things" between the bolts are just caps to cover the holes that make up the 5x112 bolt pattern, as the OZ cronos come in a dual-pattern setup - and we use the 5x100.

As for the video, sorry mates hadn't finished uploading it yet (going over mobile phone connection..) should be fixed in a few minutes.

-Marc


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

400 BHP From a slush box   
Spot on Marc, post the dyno results up soon please.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Marc_in_the_US said:


> I'm holding off on big brakes for now as I'd like to keep using my stock 17" with winter tyres on them.. but who knows, one day I may just do it anyway - and the 6-piston Porsche setup from the Cayenne is just what I'm also thinking about :wink: -Marc


















Example on a VW R32.

HGP-Turbo Brakes, Front brakes: 6-piston 360mm, Rear brakes: rotors 312mm X 24mm.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Marc - Absolutely bloody awesome mate.

A really fine job done and one you must be very proud of.

Dare we ask the dreaded question......cost?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

P.S.










Ouch, that hurts!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

You are a pioneering sort Marc... I remember your aluminium paddle post. Was a great mod... the new mod though...just AWESOME! What a transformation.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Fantastic conversion Marc  but OE brakes


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> but OE brakes





> I'm holding off on big brakes for now as I'd like to keep using my stock 17" with winter tyres on them.. but who knows, one day I may just do it anyway - and the 6-piston Porsche setup from the Cayenne is just what I'm also thinking about


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jam225 said:


> All I can say is WOW
> 
> Do you know if trhere will be any long term issues with the DSG and all that xtra power ?


I think that's the key question. We know the Nm limit must surely be exceeded by this uning so I'm very interested to see what the answer is. Hopefully there is one and it's not running standard. :?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

That 400 bhp HGP turbo kit delivers 515 Nm of torque.
It is up by almost 61% 

wfg, Hans.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Will AMD be adding this to their tuning packages? Or is anyone else in the UK offering something similar? Probably Â£15K though :?

Andy


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Iceman said:


> That 400 bhp HGP turbo kit delivers 515 Nm of torque.
> It is up by almost 61%


  My V8 is _only_ 509Nm

I fear for that gearbox.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

ADB said:


> Will AMD be adding this to their tuning packages? Or is anyone else in the UK offering something similar? Probably Â£15K though :? Andy


*The HGP-turbo 400 bhp/515Nm turbo kit cost all-in compleet instaled in Germany 13.500,- Euro's.*










Look Here: *http://www.hgp-turbo.de/audi/tt.html*

wfg, Hans.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Very very nice!

So a real Porsche beater :wink: 8)

I like the exhaust flap system very trick!

The power and torque is awesome! cant wait to see vids, unfortuantely the link you provided is invalud  :?

Take care and enjoy.


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

hey marc !!

how much does it cost for everything total!? does the car feels more grip? good for track?!


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Marc, looks awesome and very very good work! Glad your happy with it and will hopefully buy myself and excuse to fly out to Cali to have a look! Hehe, any old excuse to get out of this country now n then!  :wink:

Glen.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Did we ever establish if this kit is available for RHD cars?

Looks awesome Marc ;-)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

clived said:


> Did we ever establish if this kit is available for RHD cars?


You have a point there "Clived". :?

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I've never quite understood why a kit for a LHD car wouldn't work on a RHD?

One word tho Marc: S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Nice conversion

can you tell me, the pipe that runs between the coils seen here connected by the blue pipes.

Its the intake (seeing the other pics in your link) I know, but does it get hot? If it gets hot I would be worried by the proximity to the leads

PS interesting that VAG have looked at this aswell (will we see it it in the future as a factory fit I wonder)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

also good to see what it looked like before. I remeber you posting them when you got the car


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.

I've finally managed to fix the video by splitting it into three parts (stupid hosting website won't allow over 5 Mb per file):

Dyno Run part 1
Dyno Run part 2
Dyno Run part 3

You'll need WinRAR or others to recompile the original vid.

To answer some questions on the kit:

1. Will the DSG hold up to the extra ponies & torque? I certainly do hope so, but so far so good (including quite a few launches already  )
2. Don't know about LHD vs RHD, but I can ask HPA tomorrow.
3. The intake pipe gets warm, but not hot to the point you can't touch it. I wouldn't worry about the leads melting...
4. Cost? It's on HPA's website for North America, or HGP's website for Europe (although I have to admit, they did give me a break - being the first DSG install and all :roll: )

Also, here are some more pictures from today's R32 GTG event in SoCal:

My TT next to the R32 fitted with the FT360 kit:



















The 550 HP twin-turbo monster:










Colin & Alexi from HPA showing their kits:










Darren from HPA, lead technician who was the main guy on my install:










Some supercharged R32's:










Lots and lots of R32's (101 IIRC):










The "LSD" doors:










Many R32 butts:










"How the heck does this fit in here?!"










BBS was part of the event as well:










My wheels for tomorrow ;-)










Got the HPA decals fitted on the sides:



















Can't wait to rip it out on the track tomorrow!!
-Marc


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Marc_in_the_US said:


> My wheels for tomorrow ;-)


Keep these on permanently! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> I've never quite understood why a kit for a LHD car wouldn't work on a RHD?


Because the steering column is in a different place ;-) So a lot of the pipework / places you might like to put stuff are different.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Cheers Clive 

d'oh - when you point it out, it's bleedin obvious really innit!  :roll:

Looking good tho Marc


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

really looking forward of the video of your track test

keep up the good work!! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thats something to buy a 3.2 for! 

Nice work!


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Yesterday was amazing. There were dozens of R32's and everyone had a blast.

European Car magazine was also there doing a comparo of some R32's with specific upgrades, and also did a separate feature run on my TT.

Here are some pictures of the "Yellow Beast" with 19" CH wheels, courtesy BBS who was also present:




























Here are some pictures of the beast on the track - thank you Steve for taking those!!





































Finally, some short movies ("right-click/Save-as" please!):

1. Launch for 1/4 mile test by European Car
2. Drive-by on last corner of the track
3. Launch on track to catch R32's

Thanks again Steve for shooting 2 & 3 so professionally!!

Enjoy  
-Marc


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi Marc,

Fantastic mods!!!!!  

I wonder if any UK based V6'ers fancy having a go? 8)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

aidb said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> Fantastic mods!!!!!
> 
> I wonder if any UK based V6'ers fancy having a go? 8)


I had a brief chat with Ed at Amd today. With RHD cars the steering column makes the mod almost imposible  
Apparently there are quite a few R32 guys waiting for something similar to Marcs Mod. How long do we have to wait :?


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Marc_in_the_US said:


> Yesterday was amazing. There were dozens of R32's and everyone had a blast.
> 
> European Car magazine was also there doing a comparo of some R32's with specific upgrades, and also did a separate feature run on my TT.
> 
> ...


Wow, very nice ! 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looks very quick, and sounds great !


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Cool!! :mrgreen:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

sounds awesome  nice wheels too :wink: bit of a bum start though using launch control? i wonder if that dsg is having trouble converting all that torque?


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

Amazing! Any performance figure you can share with us?


----------



## TT_3.2Black (Mar 9, 2005)

Marc,

Could you please post your dyno result [smiley=huh2.gif]. I am dying to see it.

Also, How about quarter miles time? or 0-60 time? :lol:

Cheers in advance, mate [smiley=cheers.gif]

Nick


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

caney said:


> sounds awesome  nice wheels too :wink: bit of a bum start though using launch control? i wonder if that dsg is having trouble converting all that torque?


bum start? That's the wonder of all the Audi Vorsprung stuff acting together to maximise traction and launch speed that is! 

Wouldn't mind seeing an S mode standing start with ESP off 

(Marc - pretty please? )

Suggest a large empty airfield tho - gawd knows which direction it'll end up in! LOL


----------



## bertied (Mar 3, 2005)

Marc-Looks and sounds fantastic. Like everyone else I can't wait to see the dyno results.

It's a pity that the conversion is a no no for RHD cars (at the moment). Although I would be interested if things were to change. I do wonder if there would be too much grunt for the roadsters chassis though.

As lots of people have stated you are a brave star to take the 'leap of faith' with this conversion and I am sure that there will be quite a few of us who will be interested to see how the successful the long term tests are for your car.

thanks for all your well informed reports and KEEP them coming    [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

OMG that is some Mod Marc   

I better start saving the pennies. :mrgreen:


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Here are some more movies for you while I wait to receive the dyno sheets & performance figures from HPA:

One lap of the Streets of Willow track
A few seconds showing the dashboard

Unfortunately the sound didn't come out so good as the wind noise was very loud (they make you keep the windows open on the track...)

Enjoy!  
-Marc


----------

